# [SOLVED ] rodent update



## talsamon (Oct 4, 2014)

Try with `portmaster`:


```
Registering installation for ja-gawk-3.0.6 as automatic
pkg-static: ja-gawk-3.0.6 conflicts with gawk-4.1.1_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/gawk
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/japanese/gawk.
*** [/usr/ports/japanese/gawk/work/.install_done.gawk._usr_local] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/japanese/gawk.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/japanese/gawk.

===>>> Installation of ja-gawk-3.0.6 (japanese/gawk) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for   failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-fm/rodent failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Why needs x11-fm/rodent japanese/gawk?



Try in the port:


```
Leaving /usr/ports/x11-fm/rodent/work/rodent-5.2.9/apps/fgr
===>  Building for rodent-5.2.9
gmake: Makefile: No such file or directory
gmake: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/rodent.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

and:


```
checking whether to build static libraries... no
a_configure: *** *** You may download librfm from http://sf.net/projects/xffm/files *** ***
checking for librfm >= 5.2.10... not found
*** The required rodent librfm was not found on your system.
*** Please install librfm (atleast version 5.2.10) or adjust
*** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
*** installed the rodent in a nonstandard prefix so that
*** pkg-config is able to find it.
cat: *.settings: No such file or directory
```

ends with:


```
Registering installation for librfm-5.2.10
pkg-static: librfm-5.2.10 conflicts with rodent-4.8.0_3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/librfm.so
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/librfm.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/librfm.
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: rodent update*

Solved - I have first to remove rodent-4.8.0_3 (and remove librfm and dbh with `pkg autoremove`). After this newinstall or update works.


----------

